# new but not really



## cominghardandfast (Aug 27, 2014)

Just wanted to "say it out loud".....I've been a member for over two years, and have lurked/read MANY posts...and decided it was time to create a "new" profile to start posting. This is my first.
Glad I found this site, it has really helped me in so many ways.

Me.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Well considering your first post was 2 years in and you don't say anything about your situation, we have to consider your choice of username.

I'm thinking _comingsoftlyandgradually_ might be more appropriate.

Maybe a moderator can change it for you?


----------



## cominghardandfast (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, well...considering it took me over 20 minutes to come up with an email account that wasn't "taken", and then a unique username....I just went with the first thing that was available...after MANY attempts.

If I would've thought about a moderator changing my username, it would've save me a lot of hassle....maybe someone still can...


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Just kidding mostly.

Stay with the one you got, maybe you'll grow into it.


----------

